# One way out of the timber



## Bigus Termitius (Jan 28, 2008)

For your enjoyment.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EsRHfsgObc0


----------



## mayor (Jan 28, 2008)

That is a totally awesome video! Thanks for sharing.

Gives you a better respect for pilots and crew!......


----------



## TheKid (Jan 29, 2008)

*wow*

that was cool. great crew. nice post, thanks for sharing


----------

